# Mail : brouillons enregistrés automatiquement



## zirko (26 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir à tous.

Quand j'écris un mail dans mail au bout d'un moment le mail se sauvegarde dans les brouillons.

Comme souvent il m'arrive de laisser un mail en cours d'écriture et d'y revenir plusieurs fois j'ai plusieurs brouillons qui s'enregistrent et je trouve ça gênant.

Est-il possible d'empêcher ces sauvegardes automatiques*? Et si oui, comment ?

J'ai cherché dans les réglages de mail sans succès.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Avril 2009)

Va voir dans preferences / comptes / comportement des BAL.
D'après l'aide de Mail, si tu es en IMAP tu peux configurer l'enregistrement auto (je suis en POP, je ne peux donc pas le vérifier !).


----------



## Flibust007 (26 Avril 2009)

Non, pas possible.

Il faut changer de méthode ( par exemple préparer le texte de ton mail avec textedit ) puis quand c'est enfin prêt,  copier / coller vers le mail que tu te proposes d'envoyer illico dans sa version définitive ou complète.


----------



## zirko (27 Avril 2009)

Ok merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## pascalformac (27 Avril 2009)

je crois que c'est la premiere fois que je vois décrite  l'option sauvegarde  automatique en brouillon comme une gene
 le plus souvent on lit l'inverse , perte de données car pas eu le réflexe d'enregistrer ( word textedit etc)


ceci dit pragmatiquement tu peux parfaitement totalement négliger la BAL brouillon
 et de temps à autre dans cette BAL selectionner tout -supprimer

et il est probable que tu puisses construiire un Applescript ou un Automator qui s'en occupe


----------



## zirko (27 Avril 2009)

Merci pascalformac.

Je vais laisser comme ça. J'aurais désactiver si c'était juste une option à "décocher".
Ce qui me gène c'est que j'envoie des mails pour le boulot et j'y reviens plusieurs fois en laissant le mail ouvert et donc parfois ça me fait des dizaines de sauvegardes du même mail.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Avril 2009)

intriigué par un point
tu as plusieurs versions brouillons  du MÊME message en phase redaction via une seule fenetre ?

j'vais tester ca m'intrigue

edit
c'est ce que je pensais
y en a qu'une seule ( la derniere version)


----------



## zirko (27 Avril 2009)

Ben chez moi il m'enregistre plusieurs fois le même mail dans des brouillons différents au fur et a mesure que je le complète.

Note du modo : tout ce qui touche à internet et à ses applications, c'est dans "Internet et réseau", on déménage !


----------



## schwipps (7 Novembre 2011)

Je déterre bien comme il faut mais j'ai exactement le même problème. Je ne sais pas si ça a quelque chose à voir avec Gmail, mais moi aussi j'ai de multiples copies de mes brouillons qui sont créés pendant la rédaction, puis qui passent en Corbeille Gmail dès que le message est envoyé. Genre si je mets une demie heure à rédiger mon mail, ca me génère plusieurs dizaines de brouillons...


----------



## redox (14 Décembre 2011)

Chez moi, idem que chez Schwipps, sur Gmail également... Je n'ai qu'une seule version du brouillon qui apparait dans la boite brouillon (la dernière), mais une fois le message envoyé j'en ai plusieurs dizaines de copies dans la corbeille, correspondant à des stades d'écriture différents. Ce serait chouette de pouvoir résoudre ce petit problème... Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## chnoub (19 Septembre 2012)

je déterre... toujours le meme soucis de mon coté egalement!


----------



## Maltermac (10 Mars 2013)

J'ai le même problème, c'est agaçant surtout que ces copies restent dans le brouillon même après l'envoi du message. Du coup des fois je doute si le message a bien été envoyé, ce qui me pousse à vérifier dans les "messages envoyés". Chez moi, ça concerne iCloud également...


----------



## pascalformac (10 Mars 2013)

si c'est en imap c'est quasi normal
car le serveur en ligne empile les versions ( disons le mode auto enregistrement toutes les X minutes)
normalement après envoi ,  à la prochaine SYNCHRO , y a plus


----------



## Maltermac (10 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> si c'est en imap c'est quasi normal
> car le serveur en ligne empile les versions ( disons le mode auto enregistrement toutes les X minutes)
> normalement après envoi ,  à la prochaine SYNCHRO , y a plus



Merci pascalformac,
Je ne sais pas toutes les combien de minutes dans ce cas, au bout d'1/2 heure j'ai dû supprimer les 4 copies...
Merci!
Oui c'est en IMAP...


----------



## pascalformac (10 Mars 2013)

ca dépend des services , certains  enregistrent le brouillon à cadence rapide d'autres non
une fois  message envoyé ils ne sont plus gardés sur le serveur

Par contre dans MAIL,  ils sont toujours là; on ne voit pas "disparaitre "les brouillons après envoi... 
tant qu'on a pas synchronisé le compte imap Mail avec le serveur du compte imap
une fois synchronisé ils ne devraient plus etre dans Mail


----------



## chnoub (18 Juin 2013)

ah ben je te garanti que mes 145 brouillons sont bien la apres synchro.... le souci c est qu on sait plus quels mails on a jamais envoyé.....


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juin 2013)

chnoub a dit:


> ah ben je te garanti que mes 145 brouillons sont bien la apres synchro.... le souci c est qu on sait plus quels mails on a jamais envoyé.....


Ah bon ?
 parce que EN PLUS tu n'as pas de bal messages envoyés?
ben ce serait un cas unique vu que tous les services emails en ont , et tous  les logiciels de messageries aussi ( et en imap c'est même souvent  visible en plusieurs endroits partie du haut et partie du bas)


et comme tu ne précises absolument rien sur mesures prises entretien , réglages réparation , il te reste à lire les sujets où c'est évoqué en boucle ( test session2 ,  reconstruction BAL ou reindexation , changement de plist etc)


----------



## chnoub (19 Juin 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah bon ?
> parce que EN PLUS tu n'as pas de bal messages envoyés?



Mmmhh si (c'est moi ou tu es tres ironique?  ); mea culpa j'ai écris trop vite... c'est vrai que ça m'est arrivé, pas reveillé de rechercher dans les brouillons tiens.... je realise ma bêtise 
ca n empeche que c est pas hyper pratique: chercher dans les mails envoyé si un brouillon a ete envoyé puis retourner dans les brouillons l effacer.... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h04 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> et comme tu ne précises absolument rien sur mesures prises entretien , réglages réparation



je vais essayer de comprendre; je suppose que tu parles des mesures prises d un coté, puis de l entretien (? du mac? de mail?), des reglages de mail d un coté, et des reparations d autorisations d el autre?

mesures prises: ben pas grand chose je fais avec depuis 10 ans que je suis sur mac, avec des adresses mail différentes au fil du temps

réglages: en imap depuis quelques années, en pop il y a longtemps; avec icloud, free, et un "serveur pro" (sinon dit comme ça... mail.lenomdemaboite.com en smtp )

reparations: tous les mois minimum via l utilitaire de disque, de tp en tp avec onyx également.

je vais en revanche suivre ce qui ressemble a un conseil: reconstruction


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juin 2013)

t'as assez probablement
une indexation bancale  
 et là reconstruction via Mail soit passe
 soit  passe pas , le fichier d'indexation( envelope index)  est naze et à changer (traité mille fois )
soit la plist mail est naze  et à changer ( traité mille fois)

voire un mix des 2


----------



## tsunade (31 Juillet 2013)

Oui,

J'ai le même problème, je suis en Pop Wanadoo. Encore pire, aujourd'hui par exemple ça bug je peux ni les déplacer, ni les supprimer. Il disparaissent un moment et à la prochaine levée de courrier, hop il réapparaissent !!

C'est pénible en effet car en cas de doute il faut aller regarder dans messages envoyés si le mess a été envoyé, c'est lourd. J'ai bien fouillé aussi, je n'ai pas trouvé d'option pour annuler. Je ne suis pas assez expérimentée en script pour en faire un. Il me reste de me fier à ma mémoire.

Mais comme avant j'utilisais la boîte brouillon pour avoir accès à des informations que je voulais avoir sous la main en un clic, pareil je devrais peut-être changer de méthode.

'vais écrire à apple dans émettre un commentaire sur mail. Si beaucoup on ce problème, il y aura peut--être une MAJ


----------



## pascalformac (31 Juillet 2013)

est ce que tu as refait ton indexation Mail à neuf?
( le fichier envelope index peut se corrompre , c'est banal)

manip expliquée souvent 
(variable selon osx installé ,tu ne donnes pas le tien dans ton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## chnoub (20 Septembre 2013)

ok merci, je vais essayer ça !


----------



## aatt (23 Janvier 2014)

Hello, 
Où en êtes vous de ce sujet ?
Pour ma part, j'utilise AppleMail sous Maverick - compte gmail en IMAP.
Depuis Maverick, c'est le bazar dans les brouillons.

Avant Maverick, mon compte était paramètré pour que les brouillons NE soient PAS stockés sur le serveur car :
    - Apple Mail fait des sauvegardes auto (toutes les 3-5 min) - rien à dire
    - Gmail considère chaque sauvegarde comme un fichier différent - moins drôle
    - et donc au bout d'1h si je reviens sur mon doc laissé en suspens, j'ai 10 versions sauvegardées et la bonne grouille dans ma messagerie.

Depuis Maverick, je ne peux plus décocher l'option évoquée en haut et suis obligé de stocker les brouillons sur le serveur.
Et ça me fait pas plaisir du tout car c'est le bazar sur ma messagerie (je retrouve d'anciens mails incomplets dans les brouillons alors que le message a été rédigé et envoyé).

Pourquoi ne puis je pas décocher cette fichue option ????
Avez vous une idée ? est ce que cela vient du paramétrage de mon compte sous Gmail ?
Thanks.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Janvier 2014)

aatt a dit:


> Hello,
> Où en êtes vous de ce sujet ?
> Pour ma part, j'utilise AppleMail sous Maverick - compte gmail en IMAP.
> Depuis Maverick, c'est le bazar dans les brouillons.
> ...



A tous les coups c'est un upgrade mavericks  avec conservation des comptes mac prefs etc d'anciens OS
or et ca été dit plein de fois
mail 7 , surtout premieres versions , c'etait boooof , particulierement en upgrade avec preservation de reglages , et en gmail  et gmail imap

perso je n'ai eu aucun de ces soucis ayant configuré à neuf
(et je peux cliquer décliquer l'option brouillon en imap gmail)

donc en attendant
*refaire l'indexation 
et 
*eventuellement changer les prefs  Mail(  la plist)

les deux  procédures étant largement détaillés en archives


----------



## aatt (23 Janvier 2014)

Merci, je viens de trouver la solution qui semble être aussi liée à la config de gmail.
J'ai créé un post spécifique.

************

Après avoir beaucoup galéré (depuis l'arrivée de ce cher Maverick), je vous propose la solution

  suivante pour pouvoir stocker les brouillons en local et non pas sur le  serveur (et ne plus se balader avec des versions incomplètes de  messages).

Sujet trouvé en page 2 (Steve Rhyne) --> https://discussions.apple.com/thread...rt=15&tstart=0

Solution en 2 temps :

1) sous gmail :
  - paramètres / libellés
  - sur la ligne Brouillons 
          cliquer sur "afficher si non lus"
          décocher à droite "Afficher en IMAP"

2) sous mail.app
  - Menu Préférences / Comportement des BAL
  - décocher "Stocker les brouillons sur le serveur"

Et miracle, enfin ça marche.
C'était à devenir dingo : je cliquais sur l'option, Mail me proposait de sauvegarder et il n'en faisait rien.

A bientôt.


----------



## Jacques L (16 Février 2014)

Bravo, il est enfin possible en faisant ainsi de décocher cette p.... de case "stocker les brouillons sur le serveur" il n'y a apparemment aucune logique dans ces réglages et leur conséquence, l'essentiel, c'est que ça marche&#8239;


----------



## pascalformac (16 Février 2014)

Jacques L a dit:


> Bravo, il est enfin possible en faisant ainsi de décocher cette p.... de case "stocker les brouillons sur le serveur" il n'y a apparemment aucune logique dans ces réglages et leur conséquence, l'essentiel, c'est que ça marche&#8239;


sauf que sur certains Mail (surtout issus d'upgrade avec anciens réglages ) cette manip ne "tient pas"
(elle se décoche en douce)


----------



## Jacques L (16 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> sauf que sur certains Mail (surtout issus d'upgrade avec anciens réglages ) cette manip ne "tient pas"
> (elle se décoche en douce)


avant, c'est sûr, et là je n'ai pas assez de recul pour me prononcer, pourtant je crois volontiers que ça sera durable car c'est la première fois grâce à ces nouveaux réglage google que je peux décocher cette fameuse case et qu'elle le reste. L'avenir nous le dira&#8239;


----------

